

Did Facebook Just Read My Whatsapp Message and Show Me An Ad? - ankitoberoi
http://www.nextbigwhat.com/facebook-reading-whatsapp-messaging-advertising-297/

======
jayadevan
Lol! They only said no ads on Whatsapp! Also, Google does the same to your
e-mail.

------
sidcool
Is the paranoia kicking in?

